# Notifications problem



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Is there any reason why my notifications come up and drop behind the blue search bar as I'm not able to click on them to see what they are??


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad im not the only one!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

not at the moment but has happened before, have you tried closing and re-opening the browser mate. worked for me


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I have this on my laptop. I guess its something to do with windows or internet explorer as it dont happen on pc


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i have no probs with notifications, altho for some reason i can no longer watch videos on here


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

monsterballs said:


> not at the moment but has happened before, have you tried closing and re-opening the browser mate. worked for me


tried that but with no joy



retro-mental said:


> I have this on my laptop. I guess its something to do with windows or internet explorer as it dont happen on pc


same here only happens on my laptop but if I'm at my mum's it works fine and she uses a pc both laptop and her pc run same windows and IE


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Mine always did this but before this weeks upgrade I could still click the button, now I can;t and have to use the individual tabs at the top.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> Mine always did this but before this weeks upgrade I could still click the button, now I can;t and have to use the individual tabs at the top.


that's what I should of posted. Before the upgrade I could see a little of it behind the blue bar and be able to click it but no same as you can't click it or see what it is at all. So annoying :cursing:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

For the guys having problems, what web browser are you using and what version is it?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This is one of the very few times that I can actually post anything. Most of the time the 'quick reply' box is greyed out. This has only begun recently. Can something please be done about it?


----------

